# Sour Saver????



## IRISHMAN1972 (Aug 22, 2006)

My buddy just gave me a sour saver 1st generation 14'' clone..........anyone know anything about this???  Ideally i would like to clone her and keep her alive for the future..................heres a pic......let me know what you guys think and how many cuttings i could get off of her........the thing is that im already doing the ww thing.......i guess i could build a box for her when the ww's go to the flower stage huh?  This **** is getting fun.     As the generations grow older(ie. 5th generation) does the potency increase/decrease?  Does the yield increase/decrease?  All replies appreciated.......

Irish~


----------



## astra007 (Aug 23, 2006)

a clone is an exact duplicate of the mother thus if you take a clone of the clone at the same time all the time you will always have the strenght.  if you clone a mother for 3 years and the mother ages and weakens = go figure.  i take 30 plants and veg them fer 4 weeks; take clones then and flower the original 30 plants.  when the first clones are 4 weeks old; i clone them and repeat thus always guaranteeing the potency and strenght.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 23, 2006)

sour saver; you got yerself a treasure there man.  this is a cross of breeder rezdog from reservoir seeds' sour diesel and probably BOG's lifesaver.  or a cross of sour queen and lifesaver.  go to icmag and see reservoir seeds forum section.  you can take as many clones as you wish - just keep veg'ing her under 18/6


----------



## HGB (Sep 5, 2006)

[Sour Diesel 1.5 x Lifesaver] x [Sour Saver v1 x Lifesaver] x Sour Saver v1 x Sour Saver v1


----------



## astra007 (Sep 5, 2006)

or the 2.5 version.  sour queen and lifesaver was neat.


----------

